# STOLEN: ROLEX DEEPSEA SEA-DWELLER



## laughinggull

Stolen between 9/20 and 10/13. With box, papers and bill of sale from Bob's Watches. Serial number V728399. On white Rubber B bracelet. But original bracelet in box. Reward for return or info that leads to prosecution of thief.









God Bless, Liz

Follow me on Instagram: squibby118


----------



## peenoise

edited by mod If you don't mind, can you share the stories how this watch got stolen.. Tnx.


----------



## Will3020

Wow sorry to hear the news.


----------



## watchlover105

Sorry to hear that and good luck catching the thief how did this happen?


----------



## wx_073

Sorry to hear that... :-(


----------



## ccm123

Sorry to hear that news.


----------



## somdej

Sorry to hear that ..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconnway

Geez this is terrible. Hope you get it back


----------



## michada

any update?


----------



## watchcollectio

Seems no more news from the victim ?


----------



## jaygibson

Any update?


----------



## vuminhduc2002

Good luck to you.
Please forget the sorrows, mate!


----------



## SEYOboy

sorry to hear such tragedy. good luck in finding the watch


----------



## xevious

I don't understand why someone who is still actively posting to WUS would start a thread like this back in October and not come back to it at all... Someone had already asked about the situation of the theft. No details were provided other than that the watch was stolen.


----------



## Ekana

Sorry to hear about this


----------



## laughinggull

Hi friends
Have no news
Do not have watch back.
The watch was stolen from my home while I was on vacation. Hope that is "details enough". Forced entry // break in// and that is all I know. I came home to find three watches gone. I found one for sale and have gotten it back. This one...not so lucky. This white rubber strap, which Rubber B made available to me, was stolen as well. Anyone selling this strap may be part of the puzzle that might lead back to the watch as this strap is not commercially available from RubberB. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

laughinggull said:


> This white rubber strap, which Rubber B made available to me, was stolen as well. Anyone selling this strap may be part of the puzzle that might lead back to the watch as this strap is not commercially available from RubberB. Thanks


Yeah, about that....


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy

Keep checking the Ebay auction and other watch hobby sites. Check all the pawn shops and/or vintage watch dealers in your area.


----------

